# Coffee shop recommendations for great brewed coffee??



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

There's such a focus (on forums as well as in shops) on espresso I feel like brewed doesn't get as much attention as I'd like! I've certainly been to many shops where the espresso is tasty but the quality of brewed coffee is lacking in comparison.

That in mind it would be great to pick all your brains for coffee shops you think are producing great stuff.

I'll start the ball rolling with:

UK:

Colonna & Smalls, Bath

Established, Belfast

Abroad:

Barista Parlor, Nashville

Panther, Miami

Axil, Melbourne

Filter, Melbourne


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

II think over the last 3 or 4 years more and more places care a lot about brewed offering a range of methods hand prepared on scales using a lot of care and attention. I've also seen more and more shops nail batch brew incredibly well, often better than their competitors hand brews.

In Norwich try Kofra for amazing brewed coffee, hand and batch brewed.

In Manchester try North Tea Power and Takk for good brewed coffee.

I haven't been to London in ages, but T&P used to do nice batch brews.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

In Manchester I think that Grindsmith, both on Deansgate and by Victoria Bridge do a very good job and have a very good selection of coffees for brewed. They are mostly geared up for Kalita Wave/V60. The Deansgate brancj have only one Chemex which if @The Systemic Kid is in town, will be at his table for hours . I think they have two syphons which I think are great theatre but meh as far as the coffee result.

Presently they have coffeess from Atkinson, Foundry and North Star on brewed. I think there were 10 options available at Deansgate and 6 options at the Victoria Bridge shop (which considering its a garden shed pop-up) is great selection.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pour over coffee out and about is always likely to end in disappointment, sadly. That said - Brew Lab in Edinburgh served up a Chemex and V60 that were both bang on the tasting notes.

Foundation, recently opened in Manchester's northern quarter, offers:


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Seeing as you seem to be loving the brew fully and not wishing to hijack the thread but I need to ask....

Only just got into brewed really. Bought a Chemex, love it. Never sat in a cafe and done the brew thing, never, not once. It's always been a spro but have a feeling this may change due to my new interest and the brew bar at Col & Smalls may have me sat at it soon. One to see what's really happening taste wise and two to study their technique and take it home as stolen knowledge. A great way to learn and I get a drink at the same time.

Still buy as I always have with spro in mind, it goes in the Chemex to see what's going on also but have yet to buy a bean specifically for it/brew. Love fruity mental complex beans........if there was one that you would angle me at with all that in mind what bean would you suggest? Was it you with that Maude one on the Manc day meet....?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Any bean that's lightly roasted to preserve the acidity.

If you love fruit - get something that's a full natural processed. You'll get boozy fruit in spades.

Keep an eye out for North Star roasters, Leeds. They brought a Nicaraguan Pacamara natural to the cupping in Takk last week. It's outrageously good and will, I am sure, work well as espresso, through milk and definitely as pour over.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Was it you with that Maude one on the Manc day meet....?


??


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> ??


Sorry Kid that was aimed at Ridland but you posted inbetween lol swear it was him who said something about a madness blackcurrant juiced thing and it was by Maude........Can't find the post.

Fully natural then! Right oh, gratitude.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The absolute best brew I've ever had "out" is the Dept of Coffee & Social Affairs in Leather Lane - even Mrs D liked it!

tbh I don't often go for brew when out and in a few places I have been disappointed.


----------



## BenL (Nov 6, 2014)

It seems like Manchester's got it going on then, I'm there in November, plenty to check out.

@aaronb Kofra was nice, very friendly, and had me lusting on the Bodum Pavina glasses for brewed (I cracked a few weeks later!)

@Drewster will have to try it soon.

Please anyone, do keep 'em coming if you like somewhere.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

BenL said:


> It seems like Manchester's got it going on then, I'm there in November, plenty to check out.
> 
> Kofra was nice, very friendly, and had me lusting on the Bodum Pavina glasses for brewed (I cracked a few weeks later!)
> 
> Please anyone, do keep 'em coming if you like somewhere.


Ha, I don't think Kofra has any of those left either! They were really nice.

Manchester is cool, was there earlier in the year and the past few years. Lot of good coffee and food going on.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Little Red Roaster in Norwich is good for brewed also. They have a couple of v60's sat in a brewing stand and also do aeropress and cold brew.

I keep meaning to try kofra but with it being further out of the city centre, I never get there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

roaringboy said:


> Little Red Roaster in Norwich is good for brewed also. They have a couple of v60's sat in a brewing stand and also do aeropress and cold brew.
> 
> I keep meaning to try kofra but with it being further out of the city centre, I never get there.


Its only 5 mins walk from either of the city centre LRR's! Literally over the footbridge on Upper St Giles.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Prufrock for me


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Its only 5 mins walk from either of the city centre LRR's! Literally over the footbridge on Upper St Giles.


My problem is, I only really know Norwich by the pubs! Stumbled on LRR coming out of the beer fest at St Andrews one year! What pubs are near Kofra???


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

roaringboy said:


> My problem is, I only really know Norwich by the pubs! Stumbled on LRR coming out of the beer fest at St Andrews one year! What pubs are near Kofra???


Temple Bar is next door!


----------



## zp16 (Dec 31, 2015)

Brew Lab in Edinburgh is great.


----------

